# Where To Buy Bulk Honey In Perth For A Mead Project?



## tanukibrewer (20/5/12)

Gday,are there any AHB members who are selling or know of someone who sells honey in bulk in Perth? I want 10-20kg for a Melomel recipe based on a Curt Stock recipe.Cheers


----------



## Josh (21/5/12)

Search for Duke of Paddy. Hooked me up with some homegrown honey. I believe he will have more later in the year.


----------



## Clutch (21/5/12)

Yeah, Duke for sure.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (21/5/12)

Yep I can sort it, just setting up a very patient man with 28 kg as we speak. Pm me and we can work out what you need. If I don't have it left over from that batch I have another bee keeper that I'm spinning honey for in a fortnight. Should get 30 kg and I'll controlled the filtering.

FYI guys I'm switching to SS and gravity filtering. Same result but it will work better at this cooler time of year.


Ciro


----------



## tanukibrewer (24/5/12)

Thanks for the replies.
Duke did u get my PM?If not I will PM u again with my number.
I am in town until next Tuesday before I fly back up to the dust for 2 weeks of fun.
Cheers


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (24/5/12)

tanukibrewer said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Duke did u get my PM?If not I will PM u again with my number.
> I am in town until next Tuesday before I fly back up to the dust for 2 weeks of fun.
> Cheers


Yeh got it mate, reply made it through I hope. I'll be spinning the frames this weekend and will call you Fri or Sat to see what your chasing. Should have you a package ready for your next swing if you like?


----------

